

Meet Other Hacker News Readers In Real Life - emreas

Hey All,
We just released our app Circle which tells you when people from your networks or your friends are nearby.  We were trying to think of different online communities of people that we thought it would be interesting to meet in real life and Hacker News was one of the first that came to mind.  (I've personally met numerous awesome people through Hacker News... one of which I just saw reading HN on his laptop at a cafe and randomly struck up a conversation about string theory :).<p>Anyway, we created a network specifically for HN Readers and would love for people to join it and hopefully start connecting offline!<p>http://discovercircle.com/hacker-news
======
jarrettcoggin
Having met Dan Shipper in real life was really cool. We still occasionally
talk on Skype. I think this is a great idea. I'll definitely be looking into
this and seeing who else I may meet.

EDIT: Bah, no WP7 app, but it's understandable since most of HN probably isn't
using that OS.

------
verganileonardo
Really interesting! Does that work for international users? I'm from Brazil
and the form don't accept my phone number.

------
nrichards413
Cool idea, I've been to Hacker news meetups and met some smart guys. Curious
to see how this works out in real time...

------
sidcool
Clicky <http://discovercircle.com/hacker-news>

------
sidcool
Giving my phone number makes me uncomfortable.

